# Excel 2000:Filter then delete only filtered records



## spinningjennie (Nov 19, 2001)

I filtered a list of records on a number of fields. I used the filtering to then delete the rows that appeared after filtering. I then removed the filtering to Show All undeleted records. However, I found that some data rows were being deleted that normally remain. Since I've never had a problem before with this technique, I'm wondering if this is a 'known Excel problem'?

I know this is a tricky one for anyone to help me on because you can't check the way I did my filtering. 

However, any ideas much appreciated!

Regards


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you sure the filter does not also apply to the lines that should not have been deleted - maybe worth attaching an example in differeent sheets 
sheet 1 before
sheet 2 after
sheet 3 the problem example rows 
????


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi, Jen!
To delete the rows after filtering:

Filter.
Select all filtered rows.
Edit-Go to-Visible Cells only.
Edit-Delete.
You'll be asked if you want to shift cells or delete entire rows. Choose Entire rows.


----------



## spinningjennie (Nov 19, 2001)

etaf: Thanks for the suggestion. Because I'm working with about 10,000 data rows of company info, it's hard to provide the data you suggest. I analysed the missing data but could find no patterns. And it doesn't happen every time!!!

regards,
spinningjennie


----------



## spinningjennie (Nov 19, 2001)

Dreamboat: Thanks yet again!! I've never noticed the Edit, Go To, Special, Visible Cells choice before! I must try it tomorrow at work. It certainly sounds like a reliable way of being sure you're not deleting the wrong rows. 
I never realised before that it was a risky procedure to delete filtered rows.

Sorry, I had trouble using Affero to provide encouragement. It wouldn't accept my name/password.

spinningjennie


----------

